# Jack's Back



## Jack W (Apr 8, 2005)

Feeling much better. I may even try to make it to the July meeting.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Glad to hear it Jack! We've missed you at the past couple of meetings and it will be good to see you again.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

That's awesome. So glad you are feeling better.

Jim


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Welcome back, Jack! You've been missed. Glad to hear that you are on the up swing.


----------

